# Hurricane Irma



## SandpitMedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Hurricane Irma is shaping up to be a real beast. She is already a Cat 4 and may intensify. The latest forecast models predict South Florida will take a direct hit.

The Governor has declared a state of emergency already, and from other sources I heard supplies and water at local establishments are already drying up due to panic buying. 

My team and I are still in Houston; unknown if we will get tasked to the FL area... still too soon to tell frankly exactly what will be needed and where. 

If you're there and can't leave, hunker down hard. If you can evacuate you should do so after you prepare your properties for the storm. 

They weren't lying when they said this season would be highly active.

Good luck to anyone down in the path of this thing.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 5, 2017)

Well I'm on my way, I don't know where I'm goin'......I'm on my way, takin' my time, but I don't know where!

Jus a little mood changer. My team along with the PJ's from NYS air guard, are technically still tasked in houston, but we're all 99% sure we'll be moving along over to help you folks in florida.

If you have a family try to load up your cars and drive inland. start moving stuff now.

If you cant leave, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get something stapled nailed to the roof it makes S&R from above 1 million times easier. 
@SandpitMedic thanks for taking initiative and starting these threads.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 5, 2017)

All of our helicopters are back from Texas and I have not seen any info yet for Florida but will surely try to get on a team if it happens. Hopefully seeing the devastation in Texas will make people more cautious and better prepared.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> .....and drive inland



How cute...you said drive "inland"....LOL!

Better drive your *** north/northwest !!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 5, 2017)

Correction drive north as far as possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Since I maintain a house in Orlando and I can be on the beach via 528 in 25 minutes or less.....and Orlando is "central FL"....LOL Damn yankees....dont know nuttin bout nuttin.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Today I am securing supplies and tidying up my properties. My daughter is in college here, so I am trying to decide what to do with her, do we hunker down where we are or head north and then try to get back so I can involve myself on local/regional scale. Or I can just fly to Maine, sit there and watch it all unfold via the news, take hot showers and eat warm meals....decisions, decisions....


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 5, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Today I am securing supplies and tidying up my properties. My daughter is in college here, so I am trying to decide what to do with her, do we hunker down where we are or head north and then try to get back so I can involve myself on local/regional scale. Or I can just fly to Maine, sit there and watch it all unfold via the news, take hot showers and eat warm meals....decisions, decisions....


PJ's as well as my team are being retasked to Kentucky¿? From what I'm told unoficially rn. Probably a pj base there. Then flying in via helicopter going straight to S&R after hurricane passes through. Not 100% but that seems to be the plan. Everybody at FEMA here(in Texas) seems to be crapping bricks rn. This is going to be a bad one(I'm told more wind not as much water) but I don't know for sure, I'm not a meteorologist.

Cajun navy come help again please, having people know where things are helps a lot


----------



## Tigger (Sep 5, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Today I am securing supplies and tidying up my properties. My daughter is in college here, so I am trying to decide what to do with her, do we hunker down where we are or head north and then try to get back so I can involve myself on local/regional scale. Or I can just fly to Maine, sit there and watch it all unfold via the news, take hot showers and eat warm meals....decisions, decisions....


I would like to do an AMR DRT deployment, but I certainly did not regret my last week in Maine...


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Everyone in Orlando is taking this very serious as opposed to storms in the past. I spent 7 hours today trying to buy propane, water, chain saw, oil, gloves, etc. There are no generators anywhere, there are people selling propane in parking lot with long a** line, no water to be found, all the wood at the home improvement places is gone, tarps gone, and no empty gas cans to buy larger than 2 gallon ones.

The gas stations all have long a** lines.


----------



## Bullets (Sep 5, 2017)

Well this will answer a question that ive have been asking for some time

What happens when all the close FEMA USAR teams are deployed in one area of the country and we get another disaster in another part of our country?

NJs USAR contingent was sent home yesterday with orders to refit and get ready to go back to florida. We are already packing for an IMT deployment at least. My bags have been sitting in my spare room since Harvey and i cant stop going over it.

And then Jose is lurking like right behind Irma


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Props to our Gov for declaring State of Emergency yesterday and suspending all tolls today.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 5, 2017)

@Bullets just re allocation of resources. Nys tf-1&2(I'm on 2) is getting re deployed. Tf2 is staying with the pj's we worked with in Texas to try and keep some chemistry. We're bopping up to Kentucky from what I know to refuel regear and resupply. Not much sleep or time off but FEMA cuz reasons is my best answer. I'm getting told by the pjs that somebody has to do it lol.

Side note to anybody in Florida, get orange or green tape if possible and put it on the house that you'll be staying at before the storm gets there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 5, 2017)

@akflightmedic , you know the answer to your question. It's the same as the "I'm having chest pain what should I do?". You _already know the answer._ Get your family and watch it hit on CNN, then go play in the rubble if that's what you're wanting to do. It's a lot easier to not worry about your family getting drowned.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Only oldest is here as she attends UCF....rest of family lives in Maine. So, its really whether I want to ride it out or not. I see $$$ making opportunities if I stay.  

Yes, I am helping and doing good, but this ol boy gets paid these days too!  LOL


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 5, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> I spent 7 hours today trying to buy propane, water, chain saw, oil, gloves, etc. There are no generators anywhere, there are people selling propane in parking lot with long a** line, no water to be found,



I am by no means in hurricane country, but there is something to be said about being prepared for these types of situations. I am in earthquake country where the "big one" 10.0+ could happen literally at any given moment. Flats of water, MRE's, mountain house, bar oil, 50:1 fuel, extra gas, extra propane, and generators are all things that we have at the house. Why people wait to get supplies days before a storm is beyond me, these are things that people should already have in place. Chance favors the prepared mind. 

Changing note it will be interesting to see how many resources get reassigned from Texas to Florida.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

We wait because we buy them, do not use them and then slowly end up using them throughout the year and following years....and unlike a sudden earthquake, we have 7+ days notice usually. 

I have never been "surprised" by a hurricane.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 5, 2017)

True true, but why not avoid the mass buying of supplies and get them early in the year?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

Ummm...do you want your $$ tied up in bulk products for which you might NOT use or need at all? Like I said, right now, everyone bulk buys cause its a near certainty we are getting the shaft soon...whatever we don't need will eventually get used. However, it is smarter use of your dollars to wait until you know you need to spend them. We do not need these supplies every year, so no it's not a regular occurrence/expense.


----------



## Bullets (Sep 5, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> @Bullets just re allocation of resources. Nys tf-1&2(I'm on 2) is getting re deployed. Tf2 is staying with the pj's we worked with in Texas to try and keep some chemistry. We're bopping up to Kentucky from what I know to refuel regear and resupply. Not much sleep or time off but FEMA cuz reasons is my best answer. I'm getting told by the pjs that somebody has to do it lol.
> 
> Side note to anybody in Florida, get orange or green tape if possible and put it on the house that you'll be staying at before the storm gets there.



Yeah it just seems like they pulled from the east coast and now we got 2 more running at us. What package did you go with? Are they just sending another whole package down from your cache or meeting a cache from DC?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 5, 2017)

I am literally sitting next to pararescueman from the 106th rescue wing(ANG). They have their hh-60's, myself along with a few others rotate in with them doing rappelling while they have their mandatory relief periods. We essentially have the bare minimum of people. If your a master sgt or something you get 2 breaks consecutive otherwise your SOL. They sent a ton of pilots though.
However we still stand ready to do rescues and medical treatment(pj's not myself)

Did that answer your question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 5, 2017)

What is this god dam ****ing horseshit i hear about Jose..... this is some ********


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> What is this god dam ****ing horseshit i hear about Jose



I heard he makes good carne asada tac-oh wait not that type of post... disregard.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 6, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I heard he makes good carne asada tac-oh wait not that type of post... disregard.



 bruhhhhh lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Ummm...do you want your $$ tied up in bulk products for which you might NOT use or need at all? Like I said, right now, everyone bulk buys cause its a near certainty we are getting the shaft soon...whatever we don't need will eventually get used. However, it is smarter use of your dollars to wait until you know you need to spend them. We do not need these supplies every year, so no it's not a regular occurrence/expense.


Well it isn't like much of this stuff goes bad...


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 6, 2017)

I think you guys are not considering people's limited financial resources, limitations on space, etc. It is no different than a business tying up finite resources on excess stock...those dollars are much needed elsewhere, as is the space.

Anyways, I am done with the psychology of why people do or do not disaster prep.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 6, 2017)

Man y'all gotta stop gettin on everybody's case. Regardless this is America, if somebody wants to buy gas let them. Buy wood let them. I'll just help whoever needs it but just let the man live. Just switch shoes! Maybe it's just the nonstop work and dealing with FEMA but, damn. 
My soapbox is over. Pce out Texas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 6, 2017)

looked at the weather predictions that are restricted to emergency management and military, and it looks like Irma will come up the gulf side of florida, and then hit Georgia, alabama, and western SC & NC, as well as eastern Kentucky.  We (central NC) are expecting to get hit with rain and localized street floodings, and down trees/power lines, but it's mostly going to be the western ares that get hit.

The only plus of Jose being right behind is it's expected to go up the Atlantic side of florida, and Irma is supposed to push it all back out to sea.

BTW, i lived through sandy, and one thing I took away from it was topping off generators, filling up gas tanks and cars makes things much better when you are without power for days and weeks following a storm.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 6, 2017)

Whew! Sure wish they would share those secret weather predictions with the general populace then! Makes complete sense to have restricted weather predictions and not advise people! Thanks for fighting the good fight Snowden!

Anyways, Central FL and the East Coast of FL are the primary focus per the #fakenews ongoing right now....glad you got our backs!


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 6, 2017)

Well, part of the issue is many of the predictions and forecasts are guesses, and there are plenty of variables that can affect it.  But having friends in the EM field does help, especially when you are trying to plan for a disaster.

 Central and Eastern Florida WILL get hit.  There will be rain, there will be wind, probably flooding too (just like what is happening in the Caribbean).  But over the next week other areas will be affected too.  The #FakeNews you describe might be focusing on Florida currently, but give it a week and it will move it's focus  north.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Man y'all gotta stop gettin on everybody's case.



Not that I'm getting on anyone's case it just struck me as odd that people wait to what I consider the last minute to buy supplies. Must be a east coast thing. Kinda like soda vs pop I guess. Not criticizing anyone but just find it odd.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 6, 2017)

No doubt...I am here in Orlando currently...I have been through MANY hurricanes as I grew up in Myrtle Beach, SC and spent most of adult life in coastal FL and responding to disasters. Of course we will get hit as the state is mostly only 90 miles wide!!! Simple math/radius calculation will tell you that.


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2017)

Just got put on standby for ERT.  Sounds like we're going soon.   I was hoping to have today after my 36 to get all my **** back together after getting off at 0400. Nope. 4 hours of rest after nothing and back at it


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 6, 2017)

exodus said:


> Just got put on standby for ERT.  Sounds like we're going soon.   I was hoping to have today after my 36 to get all my **** back together after getting off at 0400. Nope. 4 hours of rest after nothing and back at it



No rest for the wicked eh? Never even made it home myself lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks brutal.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ayyyy coasties showed up. Pj's are tearing them up lol. Poor guys didn't sign up for that. Meanwhile I'm hoarding MRE's in the corner


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 6, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Meanwhile I'm hoarding MRE's in the corner



Better be chili mac or you'll be sorry.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> I think you guys are not considering people's limited financial resources, limitations on space, etc. It is no different than a business tying up finite resources on excess stock...those dollars are much needed elsewhere, as is the space.
> 
> Anyways, I am done with the psychology of why people do or do not disaster prep.


We do call it a discussion board for a reason. If you just want to walk away that is also fine.

To me it is interesting why some people do things one way and others another. Being in Colorado are risks are low key, but I think generally keeping some water and non-perishable food is not really breaking the bank. I'm not preparing for anything, just seems like good practice.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 6, 2017)

Right. I discussed it and then I was done with that part of the discussion. Quit being so patronizing. Other more important things to "discuss" in this thread as opposed to human behavior.


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2017)

Just got word we are probably leaving as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 6, 2017)

When some of you get word of Where you will stage, give me a shout.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 6, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> When some of you get word of Where you will stage, give me a shout.


Patrick air force base is where we are going to be flying in to. After that all bets are off, 400 mile coverage area most likely. With Hercules flying high above ready to refuel.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 6, 2017)

Ok...I am 30-35 mins from Patrick.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 7, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Better be chili mac or you'll be sorry.


Naw, he's got all Veggie Omelettes...


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm on the west coast of Florida and will be living in the EOC for about five days starting Friday morning. Looks like the track of the storm has shift a little more west this morning. I-75 was jammed yesterday. Normally an accident will cause it to get backed up for a few miles, even a small fender bender. Have a couple of those and you've created a parking lot. 

Over on this side tropical force winds should start Friday evening or Saturday morning, with the bulk of the storm passing to our east starting Sunday through early Tuesday. We're ready to assist our residents residing in low lying areas and those who flee from the east coast.

I'm looking forward to vacation starting in October.... if there are no storms in the area then.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 7, 2017)

Heads up SC. Irma shifted a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Sep 7, 2017)

Got an email this morning they were able to reassign most of our ambulances from Harvey to Irma so we've been told to stand down for now. But now its predicted to make direct landfall in miami with no sign of really weakening and evacuations in Ga now. Who knows whats happening. 

They also keep saying thwy are thinkimg its going to weaken, but thats only because no storm has maintained like this. The only thing that may cause it to weaken are wind shears coming up to fl, but its pushing into warmer water now too...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 7, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Naw, he's got all Veggie Omelettes...


chilli mac, ravioli, and potato bacon my man.

Side note, the cavalry just arrived. Pj's for florida, PJ's for Georgia, PJ's for Carolina, Pj's for everybody! For real though, coasties, Pj's and TF teams are ready to go (the one's i've seen anyway). Plans to even go out during winds ect, some pretty smart people in the air force i will say. 
Any of you/families in SC/GA/FL(@NomadicMedic, @akflightmedic, @Chimpie ) that are staying, and get stuck send me a message, i'll have somebody thats not in the air check.

Feel free to tag others i don't know where people are lol


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 7, 2017)

I am sure if you fly my way, you will pass over my neighborhood. My community is one of the visual landmarks used by RW when flying Melbourne to Orlando.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks like I'm sitting this one out, at least for now. If there's a second wave, hopefully I'll be back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 7, 2017)

Jon said:


> Looks like I'm sitting this one out, at least for now. If there's a second wave, hopefully I'll be back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i envy you sir.
Turns out water confidence with the PJ's.... not easy one bit. Casual normal workout=2k meters.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 7, 2017)

I want to play but school is important. And I'm pretty hurricane d out


----------



## exodus (Sep 8, 2017)

Florida is screwed, and so is Atlanta:

https://i.imgur.com/9XiwTWl.gifv


Here'sz0072


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks to all those for thinking of me.

Yesterday ended up being a 13.5 day for me, making sure everything was in place ready to go. Today starts the "oh crap, we need X, Y, and Z... and tons of it... now!"


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 8, 2017)

As of 6am Friday... will change but shouldn't be by much....


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 8, 2017)

So I am in the path?  damn it!


----------



## agregularguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Damn, I'm right in the path. And of course it falls when I work!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm working a 24 tomorrow and then I'm out. My wife and daughter are evacuating tomorrow morning.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 9, 2017)

Good luck you guys.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 9, 2017)

Out here in the Columbus, GA area and they are talking about winds up to 40mph starting Sunday afternoon/evening. I start a 36hr shift Sunday night. This should be interesting out here too. Lots of old trees that I imagine will come down with this and we have tons of FL evacuees heading into the area too.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 9, 2017)

just flew over the stream of evacuating traffic... not very re-assuring there are still this many people evacuating now... hours before


----------



## CANMAN (Sep 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> just flew over the stream of evacuating traffic... not very re-assuring there are still this many people evacuating now... hours before



So many people waiting til last minute. Just wrapping up my shift at work this morning and watching the news. They interviewed the "rider's of the storm" smh. The lack of brain cells in these people and the responses were absolutely ridiculous. 

We are the primary water & dive rescue resource for two counties where I work for FD and are on standby for deployment if needed. I love helping people in need, but as I get older I have a real difficult time putting my life in jeopardy for total idiots who have been told to evacuate... I digress, we shall see what happens. Stay safe NysEms!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 9, 2017)

CANMAN said:


> So many people waiting til last minute. Just wrapping up my shift at work this morning and watching the news. They interviewed the "rider's of the storm" smh. The lack of brain cells in these people and the responses were absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> We are the primary water & dive rescue resource for two counties where I work for FD and are on standby for deployment if needed. I love helping people in need, but as I get older I have a real difficult time putting my life in jeopardy for total idiots who have been told to evacuate... I digress, we shall see what happens. Stay safe NysEms!



I'm right there with ya my man. I never understand why we're sent out when people just neglect to leave. I have an odd feeling we will need u with the predicted storm surge... our pilots are predicting far worse then the news is and I'm more inclined to believe them. The people I'm with are all air ops, we have pj's USCG rescue swimmers, and then my team who's the least qualified. Right now we're just sitting waiting... we've done our practice runs, and the pilots have set their Max's for flights. I'm getting to old for this and I'm not that old...

Appreciate the thoughts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 9, 2017)

Ton of water-Check
Batteries-Check
Guns-Check
Ammo-Check
Tons of non perishable food-Check
Grab Bag at ready-Check
Mattress prepositioned near safety tub-Check
Interior Closet stocked with weapons, knife, food, water- Check
First Aid Gear and then some at the ready-Check
Flashlights distributed throughout the house-Check
Gas Lamps and fuel-Check
Propane-Check
Reg Gas-Check
Chainsaw lubed, fueled and ready-Check
Escape SUV combat parked in garage, packed, fueled and ready-Check
2 Way Radio ready-Check
All chargeable devices fully charged-Check
Weather Radio ready-Check
Helmets/Gloves in various places-Check
Kayak-Check
550 Cord-Check

Being that I will now be on the bad side of the storm (to the right) this means high winds and tornadoes.....my area has had tornadoes before....I am ready!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 9, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Being that I will now be on the bad side of the storm (to the right) this means high winds and tornadoes.....my area has had tornadoes before....I am ready!


HH-60 pavehawk helicopter- Fueled and ready for tasking
HC-130 Hercules- missed the cut to be on that but im sure its doing something productive.
Kind of a sweet patch one of the Pj's gave me.. won't ever wear it, but will be cool to have.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Kind of a sweet patch one of the Pj's gave me.. won't ever wear it, but will be cool to have.



No jolly green giant?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 9, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> No jolly green giant?



I'm not a pj so I'm more then content with what I got lol. These guys are badass though.  Super humble, only reason I got it is because I did their training and swimming stuff  to try and get a tiny little bit of respect which means more then anything given our current task.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 9, 2017)

Any EMTs or Paramedics watching this thread...be sure to see the post I just made in the EMPLOYMENT section ASAP.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Any EMTs or Paramedics watching this thread...be sure to see the post I just made in the EMPLOYMENT section ASAP.


I saw it but a quick google search (very quick) didn’t show any results and I doubt my company would give me the time off sadly.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 9, 2017)

Luckily, the track shifted. No direct impact on savannah and we're not evacuating.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 9, 2017)

anddddd we have floridas first casualty.... from looking at a helicopter.... 
Kids and their phones, really getting aggravating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> anddddd we have floridas first casualty.... from looking at a helicopter....
> Kids and their phones, really getting aggravating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?


----------



## exodus (Sep 9, 2017)

Leaving at 6am tomorrow to fly out to Texas and drive in.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 9, 2017)

So excessively understaffed from what I can gather so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 9, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> So excessively understaffed from what I can gather so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m fairly sure AMR is going to regret not sending out more resources in the initial stage. Instead they are going to be reactive instead of proactive.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’m fairly sure AMR is going to regret not sending out more resources in the initial stage. Instead they are going to be reactive instead of proactive.



Wouldn't surprise me. We're grounded via our pilots. The rescue situations will be rather tricky since all air assets are as Far East as possible and as far west will be hit the hardest. So minimal will be spent on scene. Meaning we have to be pretty quick with our rescues(unlike Harvey where we could hover for a while). Although tonssssss of hc-130 Hercules here capable of flight refueling. Only people with boats I've seen have been Miami sheriffs and the USCG. Idk what these people are thinking but it sure ain't right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I’m fairly sure AMR is going to regret not sending out more resources in the initial stage. Instead they are going to be reactive instead of proactive.


Agreed. On Thursday we drove a convoy of FEMA rigs from Houston back to Phoenix where they are staged... and then we dispersed home to our local ops... 

After 10 days on the Harvey deployment and halfway to Florida we got the order to demobilize. 

We were very much hoping to go right on to Florida. 

Now I'm on standby again for a redeployment.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 10, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Agreed. On Thursday we drove a convoy of FEMA rigs from Houston back to Phoenix where they are staged... and then we dispersed home to our local ops...
> 
> After 10 days on the Harvey deployment and halfway to Florida we got the order to demobilize.
> 
> ...



More likely then not you'll be on your way this is pretty bad so far. And this is just the outer bands right now. We haven't even hit the "oh sht" part yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 10, 2017)

Wanted to add this but it said kid dirt pal soooo

"The 18 foot predicted storm surge for the Naples area hasn't come yet. And that's where most of hurricane fatalities come. We won't be able to get out for hours after that hits either. Only possible saving grace is water temp if people can swim." Add that To my last post


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 10, 2017)

Isn't as bad as they predicted thus far. 
@akflightmedic how are you doing, sir?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 11, 2017)

http://abc7ny.com/weather/ny-national-guard-playing-vital-role-in-hurricane-irma-relief/2401169/
bonus points if you see me!
@SandpitMedic nowhere near as bad as they predicted, it also helped that people actually left, and seriously prepared.
luckily south western florida(naples area) didn't see the 12-15 foot storm surge they were predicting, instead only about 7-8

Edit: dr p's post reminded me, BOIL YOUR WATER. water pipes broke, and no power. has been the root of most issues at least in collier county.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 11, 2017)

My uncle is actually in Miami currently.  Stubborn fool was told to come north and we will make sure he has a dry place to stay (and a baby to keep him entertained), but he didn't want to leave.

Last we spoke to him, he was ok, lost phone service, and power, but other than that, it hadn't been as bad as they predicted.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 13, 2017)

@akflightmedic 
Status check. You need anything?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 13, 2017)

Nope....just got power and water back on a few hours ago. Lost it around 10pm night of the storm. Minimal damage to my property, lot of yard cleanup....was a LONG night...we had tornadoes in area and damn weather alarm kept going off. Then post storm, hot and muggy and no A/C...so spoiled, right?

Anyways, kudos to all the linemen who came from out of state and been busting their arses to get power back on.

Just looking for opportunities now....  

*And today is my birthday....fun times! I celebrated with Papa Johns.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 13, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Anyways, kudos to all the linemen who came from out of state and been busting their arses to get power back on.


There is at least one team from Houston here removing trees around power lines, on houses, etc. Two weeks ago Harvey was doing damage in their hometown, now they're here helping us out.



akflightmedic said:


> *And today is my birthday....fun times! I celebrated with Papa Johns.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 13, 2017)

Slept at home for the first time since the middle of last week. Felt so good. Actually got seven hours of sleep.

Back at the EOC today to help (hopefully) close our last shelter, a special needs shelter. 

There's still about 60,000 people in our county without power. All the linemen are doing a great job, getting about 80,000 back on in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 15, 2017)

Closed our last shelter Wednesday evening and packed up our stuff. ESF8 - First In, Last Out! 

I was told to take Thursday and Friday off, but spent about four hours on the phone and computer, and plan on stopping through the EOC this morning to check on things.


----------



## exodus (Sep 15, 2017)

Who else is on the keys? We're at south key hospital right now. We're doing all the transports out from the ER and DMAT.


----------

